# One lone flattie



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Took a little time out Friday morning and found one lone flattie at the pier nothing else going on.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

One is better than none.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

what'd he eat?


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and tiderider poured and wrapped a ton of jigs this fish ate a white and green chub jig.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

More than a meal is a waste.


----------

